

MySpace Opens Up The OpenSocial Spigot - ciscoriordan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/13/myspace-application-gallery-goes-live-user-caps-lifted/

======
LukeKrogh
MySpace is obviously trying to learn from Facebook's success and incorporate a
prominent feature of Facebook.

Unfortunately for MySpace, developers and the population in general are
boarding the Facebook train and leaving MySpace back at the station.

MySpace is starting to remind me of the times when Friendster was technically
sub par to its peers. All ugly/distasteful design considerations aside (seeing
as how that has actually proven successful for MySpace) it is in fact
technically inferior to its competitors.

Moreover, adding new features like OpenSocial without fixing its current
fallacies could be detrimental.

